# Spots open



## hbat065 (Dec 18, 2004)

We will be leaving Grand Isle Monday May 21 after noon on a 24 hour tuna trip. We are using Capt Lance Walker with FishComander.com 
There is 4 of us going at this time. Have room for 2. We will be driving down from OK Saturday to fish inland Sunday so if I don't answer my phone leave a message and I will get back to you.
Give Lance or myself a call.
Lance 225 445 1005
Joe 580 467 0036


----------

